# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Qual a espécie de tridacna ?

## Gil Miguel

Aqui Ficam umas fotos  :Smile:  

Gostava que me ajudassem a identificar a espécie das 2 ameijoas que adquiri hoje  :Wink: 

 

 


Desde já o meu obrigado por futuras ajudas

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Grande aquisição Gil... não sei é se a foto apresenta as verdadeiras cores dela ao vivo   :Admirado:  
Eu voto numa Crocea   :Whistle:  

Abraço
Hugo Santos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

São sem dúvida duas Croceas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 
Muito Obrigado Pela Resposta Hugo e Diogo  :Smile: 

Já agora e em relação ás suas cores, estas tridacnas com o crescimento, perdem ou ganham cor ? ou mantem esta cor original ?

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Eu apostava na Tridacna squamosa 
Penso eu de que...
Cump.

----------

